# looking for steering rack help 200 20v



## paulsvolks75 (Dec 24, 2002)

i have a 200 20v that needs a steering rack... ive used the search function but cant find anything.any help would be great!!!


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: looking for steering rack help 200 20v (paulsvolks75)*

There's plenty of places to get a rebuilt rack one source is http://www.jorgenauto.com/rack-pinion/audi.html
http://www.sjmautotechnik.com/....html might help a little
also try using web archive on chris millers 200 20v site
http://members.aol.com/c1j1miller/welcome.html
under repair index you will find replacing the rack it's for the 5ktq but it is the same basic procedure 




_Modified by yodasfro at 8:06 PM 2-16-2010_


----------

